# What pest caused this damage?



## NowThen (Oct 9, 2021)

Is this a rat? A mouse? Carpet beetles? Please help / advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My cat, Minki aka Shredder, has been over at your house?


----------



## NowThen (Oct 9, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> My cat, Minki aka Shredder, has been over at your house?


No pets in the home. Its a rented place. Could this be a rat?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll leave that to others. Since I have cats, i rarely see a rat, except in the attic or being tossed in the air.






How Mice can Destroy Your Rug


Mouse Damage and Your Fine Rug Fine rugs are an investment many hope to pass down to their children and grandchildren. That’s why it’s so important to care for your rug properly. Improper storage can lead to disaster. Customers come to Behnam Rugs all the time with rugs that have damage caused...




behnamrugs.com





Not my ad, just some good information. It looks like they put in a very inexpensive rug.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you have a rodent infestation you would see feces.
How long did it take for that to happen?


----------



## NowThen (Oct 9, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> If you have a rodent infestation you would see feces.
> How long did it take for that to happen?


I used to catch several rat / mice over the last 10 days. This area is under my couch so I only noticed it today. I am at my wits' end. I fo see small seed like things under my couch but not 70 / 80 droppings which is why I'm confused. 

Could this be carpet beetles instead?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Put a glue/sticky pad there under the couch and see what you catch.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@NowThen sorry to hear of your worries.

I think, from the look, and the lack of droppings, that you have a rug that's worn out and the fibers are coming off. Or, maybe the people there before you had a cat; my cats' scratching posts have carpet that looks like that.

I also concur with @Steve2444 and suggest a trap and waiting.


----------



## Brook38 (Apr 7, 2021)

It might be your neighbor's cat.


----------



## nedieudon (Jun 21, 2021)

A cat would be a suitable answer. If you are suspecting that you might have rats, I would suggest hiring someone that is able to offer a rat removal service in order to get rid of them. I used to stay in a place where rats were all over the place, but everyone simply ignored the problem. I've tried to talk with them in order to explain that it's crucial to get rid of them, but no one would listen. I've decided to move out of there and it was the best decision. After some months, I've noticed an article from the news that was stating the fact that everyone got sick there because of the rats


----------

